# Products of Conception ICD-9 Code



## epilcher (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi, 

I work for a pathology laboratory where they often use the term "Product of conception."  When a doctor is mentioning products of conception, are they referring to the actual physical products (w/o an abnormality) or the actual ICD-9 631 "Abnormal products of conception?"

Does anyone know the difference? Is there one?

Thanks!


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

I bet one of the pathologists would actually enjoy giving you the appropriate answer to this one.

IMBO, it would seem they are indicating just products of conception if it is relating to tissue/products received at the laboratory to process and verify there is nothing abnormal about it. It seems a definitive abnormality would not be able to be noted until pathology was completed.

Not sure if that's what you're looking for or not.

Kris


----------

